# What to expect soon after alkaline battery expiration date? leakage?



## HighlanderNorth (Feb 5, 2015)

In the winter I do indoor work. I have a client who needs help around the house, and although I talked him into buying the largest Eneloop battery package, he still uses alkaline due to a perceived convenience advantage. 
Almost all his batteries are Everready. 

Over the past 2 years I have been helping to occasionally go through boxes and closets to organize stuff for him, and I have found many leaking, corroded alkaline batteries in several devices and even when unused and sitting in a box. Two months ago I had to use vinegar to loosen the excessive corrosion inside the battery tube of a nice keyboard in order to get the 8 D cells out! 

Most of these batteries were at least 2 years beyond expiration date, but late in 2014 I found 2 C cells in their original box that had corrosion all over one end, and their expiration date was 2013, meaning they were less than 1 year beyond the date and had never even been used!

I have made it a point NOT to use disposable primary batteries since I used up the last few Ray o Vac AA and AAA batteries I bought at batteryjunction at about the same exact time I joined this forum in 2011. I had purchased 2 packs then, and used up the last few a couple months ago. This way I avoid having to sit at a table for 30 minutes, repeatedly pouring white vinegar down through the battery tube of an electronic device in order to loosen the corroded batteries! 

But many people still use alkaline and other disposable batteries, and I was under the impression that unused batteries shouldn't leak or corrode, especially when less than a year beyond expiring. How do you determine how old batteries are? How long should they last before leaking? Is leaking/corrosion inevitable?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 5, 2015)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But many people still use alkaline and other disposable batteries, and I was under the impression that unused batteries shouldn't leak or corrode, especially when less than a year beyond expiring. How do you determine how old batteries are? How long should they last before leaking? Is leaking/corrosion inevitable?



Alkalines are always a gamble for leaking, even when brand-new and unused. The odds of it happening just go up as they age or are used. The only way to beat the odds are to simply never use them.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 5, 2015)

I have not had the bad experiences of many others here. I recently checked an emergency light I used to carry in my auto on trips. It had 4 Energizer D cell alkaline batteries that expired in 2007. There was no leakage and the batteries measured 1.52 V. I will not claim that it was wise to leave them in the light, but there was no damage, and the lantern operated as intended.
Alkys do not expire and leak on that day. 
In my lifetime I have only had leakage problems about 3 times. Only one ruined the light. I use alkys in my D flashlights.

Jerry


----------



## uk_caver (Feb 5, 2015)

I've had unbranded alkaline cells coming with equipment leak before they ever got installed.
On the other hand, I just took some Duracell Procells out of some remote controls which were 12 years past their expiry dates, and which were leak-free, and some of which had some charge left.


----------



## chazz (Feb 5, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Alkalines are always a gamble for leaking, even when brand-new and unused. The odds of it happening just go up as they age or are used. The only way to beat the odds are to simply never use them.



+1 

I have seen quite a few bran new in package alkaline cells leaking. More so with the smaller AA or AAA cells, less likely with D but still happens. 

If you want to be on the safe side, for long term storage the lithium primaries are the only way to go, Energizer AA (L91) or AAA (L92) Ultimates have like a 20 year shelf life. 

I have a few freebie alkalines that come with lights, I keep a few around for 'just in case' but when they get a couple years old or more, I give them away to people with junk lights.. LOL


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 5, 2015)

First i'd tell him that Eneloops are clearly better, the only advantage alkalines really have is the extra voltage and they are cheap. 
While i do still use some alkalines, i never keep them in devices, unless they are cheap. I regularly check my devices anyhow so to avoid leakage or drained cells. That's pretty much how to avoid leaking alkalines, they may leak in storage but at least the devices are not subjected to the leakage. I have a LEDLenser P7 with AAA alkaline cells. When i'm not using it i pull out the battery chamber and leave it sit out so i can monitor it. Trying to use them up mainly because they have no expiration date on them. It's annoying, i probably could have tossed them but i don't like wasting, i don't want my stuff all alkalined either.

The expiration date is pretty much 'best used by date'. After that date has past the cell may no longer carry sufficient charge or will degrade. I still have some old cells with the expiry of 2003, they still work fine in low drain devices. They don't leak either.


----------



## tandem (Feb 5, 2015)

HighlanderNorth said:


> But many people still use alkaline and other disposable batteries



You hit on the reason in your OP - "perceived convenience".

I'm convinced that addressing "perceived convenience" for most folks requires nothing more than:

1) More Eneloops (or similar) than they need at once
2) A convenient storage box with two labelled and divided bins for each size needed. One marked READY the other marked NEED CHARGING or USE ME | CHARGE ME or FLORPNIZE | REETREETRUPREETERING
3) A decent charger

... and for the more obstinate, a summary accounting of the value of the items toasted by leaking Alkaline cells.


----------



## tandem (Feb 5, 2015)

Tell him that the vapours given off by Alkaline cells cause acne or some other ailment.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Feb 10, 2015)

The wife bought a cat toy that turns out to take C cells. In the bottom of the battery bucket I found a sleeve of Duracell Copper Tops, with "fresh through" date of 2010. They work just fine. How may years do they assign for freshness, anyway? Must have been purchased no later than early 2008.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 10, 2015)

lumen aeternum said:


> The wife bought a cat toy that turns out to take C cells. In the bottom of the battery bucket I found a sleeve of Duracell Copper Tops, with "fresh through" date of 2010. They work just fine. How may years do they assign for freshness, anyway? Must have been purchased no later than early 2008.



Nowadays, Duracell is putting 10 years on most of their batteries, and 5 years on the 9 volts.

IMO, most will probably make it. The rest will leak and ruin your devices. You'll never know which ones will turn on you.


----------



## broadgage (Feb 10, 2015)

I have used alkaline cells that are years past the date and they are usually fine, I do however avoid leaving cells in seldom used or expensive equipment.
IMO it is rapid, frequent, or extreme temperature changes that increase the risk of leakage. I therefore keep bulk packs of spare cells in an insulated picnic "cooler" which of course does not actually cool at all, but DOES maintain a relatively steady internal temperature.

In low drain or safety related equipment I replace all cells and batteries once a year during the last week of November, this date being chosen in order that part used or outdated batteries may be used up in kids toys, Christmas lights or other non critical applications.

This planned replacement is applied to clocks, remote controls, smoke detectors, door bell, a cheap and regularly used test meter, and a couple of flashlights that see limited use.
Numerous spare flashlights and lanterns are stored without batteries.


----------



## yoyoman (Feb 10, 2015)

There are several threads on this topic. Not all alkaline cells leak. Some may leak before the expiration date and some may leak after the expiration date. Risk is best evaluated in terms of probability and impact. While the probability may be low, the impact could be very high. A leak in that light you keep in you car for emergencies could have a high impact. A leak in some expensive equipment could have a high impact. Rather than store a light with an alkaline in it, but them in a plastic bag. If the alkaline cell leaks, at least it won't ruin the light.

Lithium primaries have the same perceived convenience and have a much, much lower probability of leaking. But they are more expensive. Worth it if you want the convenience.

Eneloops are also convenient. You need a bunch that are charged - then swapping them is just like changing primaries.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 10, 2015)

lumen aeternum said:


> The wife bought a cat toy that turns out to take C cells. In the bottom of the battery bucket I found a sleeve of Duracell Copper Tops, with "fresh through" date of 2010. They work just fine. How may years do they assign for freshness, anyway? Must have been purchased no later than early 2008.



Usually cells that have expired discharge quicker or have a lack of charge left in them. While some cells will continue to work fine, i have noticed that cells that has expired will have a voltage that will sag further. An expired alkaline with a voltage of 1.4v might only produce 1v or less depending on the battery itself. I make it a point never to use alkaline cells in mid or high drain devices as it could cause the cells to leak out but work fine in clocks, remotes, ect.. but i also make it a point not to leave them sit in there unused. It's best practice to replace any device with low battery, devices that have adverse affects with old/expired or weak alkaline cells with fresh ones.


----------



## Borad (Oct 26, 2015)

Here are some things I read recently about Energizer alkalines:

http://www.energizer.com/batteries/energizer-max-alkaline-batteries
"the AA and AAA sizes offer leakage protection for up to 2 years after fully used."

http://www.energizer.com/about-batteries/battery-leakage
"Energizer will repair or replace, at our option, any device damaged by leakage from Energizer® MAX® AA/AAA Alkaline batteries (with “Energizer® No Leaks. Guaranteed. Or we will replace your device.” on the package)."

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/non-rechargeable_FAQ.pdf
"Typically alkaline batteries will not leak under normal storage and/or usage conditions. The potential for leakage is significantly increased however if the batteries are subjected to charging, mixing of battery chemistries, mixing of fresh and used batteries, physical damage, extended exposure to high temperature or deep discharged."

It's not clear whether the "leakage protection" applies when the batteries still have some charge left. It got me wondering whether I should stick to Energizer AA and AAA flashlights when I want to use alkalines.


----------



## LedTed (Oct 26, 2015)

As I remember from one of his videos, Marshall at Going Gear said that alkaline batteries can leak any time for any reason. Marshall also said that even from a sealed package, alkaline batteries can arrive "bad".

In my experience, I've seen fresh non-expired still in their package name brand alkaline batteries leak, and brand new from their packaging lesser quality alkaline batteries with no volts in them.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 26, 2015)

The reason I am now a member of CPF is because of leaky alkalines. During a power-outage last May, I discovered that three of my old incandescent flashlights had leaky batteries. Two were destroyed. The good news is that my search for replacements led me to CPF.

I am finished with alkalines.


----------

